# Feelings on next treatment after previous failure/s?



## apparition (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi all
trying to decide whether to go for our second ICSI after treatment last October failed.

Feel really negative about the likelihood of success unlike the first treatment and worry I should give up now and go for adoption which I feel really interested in.

This treatment will be private with half paid for by my parents - really worried about failure.
Royal prvate list now extended by another 4/5 months - always more hurdles in our way or are we being directed another way?

How did you all feel - were you hopeful or cynical - are my feeling natural or a possible premonition?

Is it a good state of mind to go in with and how do I change my thinking?

It is such a dilemma!

Appreciate any advice or experience.

Thanks Apps


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey hun , long time no speak 

app its totally up to you , i was really scared about going again , afraid of a BFN or a chemical preg again   
There wasnt one day that went by i didnt think about it 
but the way i thought about it was , if i didnt give it a go then i would aways wonder would it have worked 
me and dh talked about it and agreed 3 goes private and the 1 free nhs go , and thats it , then we turn to adoption , (which i have always wanted to do as well , DH is really keen on adoption 
Its such a rollercoaster and everyone asks themselfs  the same questions , and are afraid of the outcome 

I was very neg this go right up till OTD and i am always neg (its my way of not letting myself get hurt ) But  low and behold BFP , but still thinking something might go wrong lol   

You need to do what ever you feel you need to , but i think being neg is normal hun , after the things we have been through we have every right , but in the end i truely believe if its ment to be then it  will happen , neg or not neg 

I hope you can decide hun , i know its hard , and you will question yourself everyone does, were are you going for tx ?


----------

